# Question about iMovie HD themes



## tomdkat (May 23, 2009)

Hi!  Are there any free iMovie HD themes available for download or are they all (or mostly) commercial?

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 23, 2009)

iMovie themes seem to be a great source of revenue for companies/individuals.  While I'm sure there are a handful of free themes out there, all the "good" ones are pretty much commercial.


----------

